# Tapatalk



## PaulSB (4 May 2010)

I'm not very technically minded but have discovered a thing called "tapatalk" which makes for much simpler viewing and posting from an iPhone or similar of Forums such as Cyclechat. The app cost me £1.79 from iTunes though they have a Read Only version and I guess you could find it free elsewhere.

From what I gather the site / forum has to register with Tapatalk before it can be viewed through the app. I hoped Cyclechat might be there but it isn't. Will Admin be doing this in the future? It's very good for users.

Have to say the Tapatalk is one of the very few worthwhile apps I've found.


----------



## Shaun (4 May 2010)

It's something I'm going to look into once we've moved to the new forum software.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tollers (7 May 2010)

Hey that was my idea


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2010)

Tollers said:


> Hey that was my idea



I know ... 

It's on the to-do list.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2010)

+1 for tapatalk if it's possible with the new system. I use it for other forums and it's really helpful.

Ta


----------



## Shaun (21 Jun 2010)

martint235 said:


> +1 for tapatalk if it's possible with the new system. I use it for other forums and it's really helpful.
> 
> Ta



We've tested it on the new software and a couple of people have reported that it works well. Hopefully it'll be available on the final production version.

There is, however, an iPhone specific plugin which has been designed by the forum software engineers themselves - although so far I haven't had any confirmation about whether the two will co-reside without conflict so we might just have to suck it and see ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (21 Jun 2010)

I thought Tapatalk worked with Android?


----------



## martint235 (21 Jun 2010)

> It might. I haven't looked at it.



Yep I have tapatalk installed on Android. Just go to the market and download. You may get some errors (for example with Cyclechat until the new system rolls out) where an http fault shows up. I understand this is where the server side hasn't been set up yet.

Admin, cheers. Look forward to using it with cyclechat in the not too distant future


----------



## rh100 (22 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> I thought Tapatalk worked with Android?



It worked with the new forum on mine. (HTC TAttoo on Android)

The download is a read only in demo mode though - they want you to pay for a full version  so didn't test any further.

The mobile skin works quite well.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2010)

TBH I'm a bit cautious about going full tilt with Tapatalk because it will mean members will have to pay for the application.

The forum software developers provide a completely free _officially supported_ iPhone application so it may be better to use that instead and let other phone platforms use the mobile skin.

I'll maybe give the alternative plugin a test and see what the beta testers think, and then decide from there.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2010)

Hi Shaun,

What's the mobile skin? Tapatalk for android isn't hugely expensive (£2) and it can be used with other forums, I take your point though.

I suppose it also depends how much work and support you'd have to provide for it.

M


----------



## Shaun (23 Jun 2010)

The mobile skin is a cut-down simplified version of the main forum skin without all the fancy formatting and extra features/links/buttons.

The forum software auto-detects a number of mobile platforms too, and loads the mobile skin automatically; although I haven't had any success with my N96.

You'll be able to give it a try when I demo the new site in a few weeks ... 

I can see that some people might prefer Tapatalk if it is something they already have and use, and it may be that I can run it in parallel with the free iPhone plugin from the forum makers - I'll have to test it and see.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dodgy (29 Jun 2010)

Any news on Tapatalk? I'll probably buy it if it's installed here for the general population


----------



## Jezston (29 Jun 2010)

Doesn't seem to be a different 'skin' when I browse this forum on my Android-based desire - on both the stock browser and 3rd party Dolphin browser it looks the same as it does on a computer. But smaller, obv.

Be good to have some kind of dedicated interface - zooming in generally fits the post width to screen width, so I have to keep scrolling left to see who the poster is - same with other forums on my phone.

Downloading the tapatalk demo now and I'll see how that works ...

...

"This forum appears to have deactivated Tapatalk".

Oh.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2010)

Jezston - that's because we're talking about the _*new* _forum software, not the current forums ... 

The good news is though that the new forums should be open for preview in a few days time; you'll then be able to point your Android phone at the test URL and hopefully see a difference. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Jezston (30 Jun 2010)

Ah, right, yes 

Looking forwards to checking it out!


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2010)

Hiya

Any news on activating tapatalk? Sorry to push. I'm thinking of purchasing the full app.

Ta

M


----------



## Shaun (16 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Any news on activating tapatalk? Sorry to push. I'm thinking of purchasing the full app.
> 
> ...



Sorry, yes, it's on my to-do list - but I don't have a timescale other than to say soon.

I know that's not really helpful, but I've just got a bunch of family stuff on at the moment too, so I'm having to squeeze CC stuff in where I can.

Hopefully next week I'll get a few clear nights of being able to trug through the list and sort stuff, but when I do install it I'll post an announcement.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Sorry, yes, it's on my to-do list - but I don't have a timescale other than to say soon.
> 
> I know that's not really helpful, but I've just got a bunch of family stuff on at the moment too, so I'm having to squeeze CC stuff in where I can.
> 
> ...




Hi Shaun,

No worries. I was just flagging it up in case it got forgotten. 

I really like the new software by the way, works great on my mobile and on PC at home. 

Cheers, thanks for all the work you've put in.

M


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2010)

Hi Shaun,

Cheers for installing this feature. One bug so far. I'm using Tapatalk Pro on an HTC Hero android phone. If I go to Forums, I have two choices: By Category eg Bikes and Cycling, Community etc or By Name: eg Commuting etc. The By Name bit seems to work fine but By Category gives a "Global Setup Error".

On the plus side I have logged in ok and I can read and respond if I go through the By Name route so thanks very much for that.

I'm very conscious that I'm responsible for a lot of the posts about Tapatalk and I don't want you to think I'm complaining. I spent ages working IT and know what a faff setting stuff up like this is.

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Cheers for installing this feature. One bug so far. I'm using Tapatalk Pro on an HTC Hero android phone. If I go to Forums, I have two choices: By Category eg Bikes and Cycling, Community etc or By Name: eg Commuting etc. The By Name bit seems to work fine but By Category gives a "Global Setup Error".



I've passed this on to the Tapatalk developers.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dodgy (20 Jul 2010)

Another error message that may be of help, I'm seeing "Server plugin is out of date. Please contact your forum owner to update the plugin".

Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the report, but it's actually the other way around ... the forum software is a point release further on from the latest Tapatalk plugin. It'll be two points shortly too, as the forum software upgrade to 3.1.2 is now available ... and will likely be installed here this week sometime ...


----------



## gazmercer (20 Jul 2010)

I've just installed the iPhone app so will trying it out as much as I can 

Cheers


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2010)

I'm hoping to get an iPhone 4 tomorrow, so am interested to see how it all looks / works ... from the feedback so far it seems to work well.

I'll have to steel myself away from Angry Birds though ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm hoping to get an iPhone 4 tomorrow, so am interested to see how it all looks / works ... from the feedback so far it seems to work well.
> 
> I'll have to steel myself away from Angry Birds though ...
> 
> ...




No don't go to the Dark Side , it's all form over function!!! You want an Android phone really (and they don't lose signal when you hold them! )


----------

